# Clones stems turns red and hard



## ddriver (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, I had some new clones last week, and so far they seem to be doing well, they are growing roots, the leafs look green and fresh

But the stems have turned red and are kind of hard compared to the first day I put the clones in rockwool. It this going to be an issue? Maybe reduce grow capacity? Any ideas?


----------



## mistaphuck (Apr 8, 2009)

my clones do that too i think its just cause theyre under alot of stress with growing new roots and whatnot. i dont think it would be an issue


----------



## 123sinseme (Apr 8, 2009)

red stems usually indicate underfeeding, when i clone after about the second day after cut i feed with an extremly light vegetative solution, this should get those stems loose and green again


----------



## ddriver (Apr 9, 2009)

I am misting the clones with 1/4 strength veg formula 3-4 times a day since I cut them, but the stems are red and hard, almost like dead. There are pretty good roots evolving but it doesn't seem to help. The stem is thin and red and turns thicker and green as it goes down near the roots. I hope they will pull it off cuz those are some sweet plants.


----------



## juggaloclownz187 (Apr 9, 2009)

ddriver said:


> I am misting the clones with 1/4 strength veg formula 3-4 times a day since I cut them, but the stems are red and hard, almost like dead. There are pretty good roots evolving but it doesn't seem to help. The stem is thin and red and turns thicker and green as it goes down near the roots. I hope they will pull it off cuz those are some sweet plants.


I have not attempted cloning yet, so i prob. am wrong but i remember reading that if your plants turn red stems, it could be a deficiency or too cold in your box... Good luck though


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 9, 2009)

I had some recently do this after they rooted within about seven days or so it went away. The two that did not turn red/purple died within 15 days of the cut so maybe it's okay for them to do this. I also feed with a very light veg. solution. I try to not must with the lights on though the lighting cycle is 18/6


----------



## mj320002 (Apr 10, 2009)

I've had a lot of clones do this. It doesn't seem to have any effect on there growth so I wouldn't worry about it. It will usually stop after a little while.




hydgrow said:


> I had some recently do this after they rooted within about seven days or so it went away. The two that did not turn red/purple died within 15 days of the cut so maybe it's okay for them to do this. I also feed with a very light veg. solution. I try to not must with the lights on though the lighting cycle is 18/6


----------



## James22v (Mar 4, 2020)

123sinseme said:


> red stems usually indicate underfeeding, when i clone after about the second day after cut i feed with an extremly light vegetative solution, this should get those stems loose and green again


 The stems turn red from exposer to blue and UV light as protection. That's why under HPS you get greener stems and buds and need to add florescent blue supplements or metal halide to get the colors to pop. So I would not judge stem color for health instead focus on leaf color/ growth rate/ leaf shape/ nose spacing and finally height of plant vs number of nodes on a branch. This will indicate lifetime growth rate.


----------

